# comment démonter iMac G3 DV400 ?



## chromoD (29 Janvier 2006)

bonsoir,

le lectreur CD interne de mon vieil iMac G3 DV400 vient de me lâcher... et je n'arrive pas à éjecter le CD qui y est encore inséré.... (bien sûr j'ai essayé de faire éjecetr le CD avec le bouton interne à gauche dans la fente du lecteur CD... le moteur se met en marche, mais le CD n'apparaît pas)

comment démonter cette vieille chose.... ?

merci
:hein:


----------



## Alycastre (29 Janvier 2006)

Tu parles de bouton interne ? Je dis peut être une bêtise, mais y a pas une petite ouverture pour glisser un trombone et éjecter ainsi le disque ???


----------



## JPTK (29 Janvier 2006)

chromoD a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,
> 
> le lectreur CD interne de mon vieil iMac G3 DV400 vient de me lâcher... et je n'arrive pas à éjecter le CD qui y est encore inséré.... (bien sûr j'ai essayé de faire éjecetr le CD avec le bouton interne à gauche dans la fente du lecteur CD... le moteur se met en marche, mais le CD n'apparaît pas)
> 
> ...




PAs si vieille, tu trouveras ce qu'il te faut ICI 


Sinon faut essayer aussi de maintenir le clic de la souris pendant le démarrage, ça éjecte les disc coincés.


----------

